# Doxford Ships



## bill mc guire (Jun 10, 2010)

Would anyone know of a site dedicated to ships built by doxfords at there pallium yard between 1960 up till there clousure


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Ships by Doxford*

Bill :

Is it just a listing of the vessels constructed, from 1960, you are looking for?


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

From 1960 as Doxford ....

PEARL CLIPPER 1960
ADVENTURER 1960
MONTCALM 1960
DEVON CITY 1960
ORIENT CITY 1960
STUART PRINCE	T	1960
WILLOWBANK 1960
TUDOR PRINCE	T	1961
CUSTODIAN 1961
TACTICIAN 1961
LARCHBANK 1961
LINDENBANK 1961
WEIRBANK 1961
TESTBANK 1961
INVERBANK 1962
PEARL TRADER 1962
FORRESBANK 1962
TRENTBANK 1962
CARDIFF CITY 1962
YANNIS 1963
APSLEYHALL 1963
HOUSTON CITY 1963
OAKBANK 1963
ROWANBANK 1963
LAURELBANK 1963
PEARL MERCHANT 1963
TAYBANK 1963
TWEEDBANK 1964
KATHERINE 1964
HOLLYBANK 1964
PEARL ISLAND 1964
SPRUCEBANK 1964
BALTIC VENTURE 1965
ALIKI LIVANOS 1965
BEECHBANK 1965
WORCESTERSHIRE 1965
ERNEBANK 1965
DERBYSHIRE 1966
BALTIC VANGUARD 1966
COVENTRY CITY 1966
SHIRRABANK 1966
TORONTO CITY 1966
DUN HUANG 1967
TEVIOTBANK 1967
JIN SHA 1967
WARWICKSHIRE 1967
N.G.LIVANOS 1967
NICHOLAS I.LIVANOS 1968
MAGICIAN 1968
HISTORIAN 1968
MARIGO R 1969
IKTINOS 1969
FINIX 1969
IASON 1970
FEAX 1970
BENEFACTOR 1971
FAETHON 1971
ION 1971
ATALANTI 1972
HEREFORDSHIRE 1972
LANCASHIRE 1972

then Sunderland SB, Pallion yard

CEDARBANK 1976
FIRBANK 1976
STREAMBANK 1977
RIVERBANK 1977
NESSBANK 1977
DACEBANK 1977
LAGANBANK 1978
CRESTBANK 1978
FENBANK 1978
PIKEBANK 1979
TENCHBANK 1979
VISHVA PARIJAT 1980
VISHVA PARAG 1980
VISHVA PRAFULLA 1981
NOSIRA LIN 1981
NOSIRA SHARON 1981
BROOMPARK 1982
NOSIRA MADELEINE 1982
DARYA MA 1983
ALBERTA 1984
RADNIK 1984
STENA SEAWELL	DS	1987
STENA WELLSERVICER	DS	1988

then North East Shipbuilders, Pallion

SUPERFLEX ALFA	RO	1987
SUPERFLEX CHARLIE	RO	1988
SUPERFLEX ECHO	RO	1989
SUPERFLEX GOLF	RO	1989
MERCANDIA I	RO	1989
MERCANDIA III	RO	1989
MERCANDIA V	RO	1990


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Well done, Riversea, beat me to it ! (Await Bill's confirmation that this is all he was looking for)


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a website here ... part of a broader coverage of Wear yards.

http://www.johnbage.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Pallion Shipyard Index Page.htm


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Riversea,

reading through that amazing list of ships makes me very sad indeed, to think what a fantastic ship building heritage we once had. All destroyed. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I was living up there building the Nosira ships ('81/'82) and seem to remember a ship called DARYA KAMAL (s) being fitted out. Maybe she was from the AP yard.


----------



## Stephen Swinhoe (Aug 17, 2005)

Darya Kamal was built at the Deptford Yard(Laings)yard No 860.
Launched 19.12.80.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Stephen Swinhoe said:


> Darya Kamal was built at the Deptford Yard(Laings)yard No 860.
> Launched 19.12.80.
> Cheers,
> Steve.


Cool, appreciate it...a vote of confidence for the remnants of my poor old brain....


----------



## Brownegaz52 (Apr 19, 2020)

riversea said:


> From 1960 as Doxford ....
> 
> PEARL CLIPPER 1960
> ADVENTURER 1960
> ...


I assume Roachbank Ruddbank and Troutbank would also be amongst these being built around late 70s with J type Doxford engines I was Second Engineer on Crest and Roach wonderful memories and great ships


----------

